# java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.mariadb.jdbc.Driver



## Zakon (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Auf meinem Raspi läuft ein MariaDB server den ich jetzt inn Intellij verbinden bzw ein Programm schreiben möchte. Bekomme aber die fehlermeldung "java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.mariadb.jdbc.Driver". Ich habe aber mines wissen die MariaDB jar file richtig hinzugefügt. (Siehe Anahang)

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## mihe7 (3. Mai 2021)

Vielleicht geht es besser, wenn Du nicht die Javadocs hinzufügst?


----------



## Zakon (3. Mai 2021)

Danke hat geklappt.  Habe wie man das nun mal so macht, einfach das erste runtergeladen.  Könntest du mir den Unterschied erklären zwischen der normalen jar und der javadoc.jar?


----------



## mrBrown (3. Mai 2021)

Zakon hat gesagt.:


> Danke hat geklappt.  Habe wie man das nun mal so macht, einfach das erste runtergeladen.  Könntest du mir den Unterschied erklären zwischen der normalen jar und der javadoc.jar?


Die normale jar enthält die Klassen, die javadoc-jar wie der Name schon sagt das/die Javadoc, die Dokumentation


----------



## Zakon (3. Mai 2021)

Danke dir


----------



## mihe7 (3. Mai 2021)

Kleine Zusatzinfo: ein JAR ist im Wesentlichen ein ZIP. In der IDE kannst Du Dir normalerweise auch den Inhalt anzeigen lassen, falls nicht, gehts aber mit jedem ZIP-Programm. Von der Befehlszeile aus mit `jar -tf pfad/zur/datei.jar`.  Im Explorer z B. mit 7zip (Rechtsklick -> 7zip -> ...)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (3. Mai 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Kleine Zusatzinfo: ein JAR ist im Wesentlichen ein ZIP. In der IDE kannst Du Dir normalerweise auch den Inhalt anzeigen lassen, falls nicht, gehts aber mit jedem ZIP-Programm. Von der Befehlszeile aus mit `jar -tf pfad/zur/datei.jar`.  Im Explorer z B. mit 7zip (Rechtsklick -> 7zip -> ...)


in manchen ide  kannst du dir sogar einen kompilierten java code wieder um formen lassen


----------

